# Alien Band Grow 2015



## tcbud (Apr 20, 2015)

*Alien Kush and Headband 818*from Cali Connection are the main event for this years...... ALIEN BAND GROW 2015!

Here we are it is 420, the date that is not quite the time, close though.  One hour off here, so those in mountain time, here goes a new journal started on 4/20 and almost at 4:20.  I hope this makes it an auspicious start for a great season for growing some real kickin reefer and making some peeps real happy.

On the line up, we have Alien Kush (grown last year) and some Headband 818 (which has had a 23% canibis high rating).  Along with this we have a Privada and a Andromina and a Auto of some forgotten name.  Those three will be the overages, they may not stay here at the house.  They may take a ride and live at my brothers.

Of the Alien we have four up so far. The seeds were soaked for about 12 hours then planted in peatpot egg crate.  Two of the seeds casings stuck to the seedlings and had to be taken off.  The Auto is up and off to a twisted looking start.

Guess that is all I have to say for myself and Mr. TC.  For all you new and old timers, it is good to be back.  Good to be healthy and so good to be alive!  I hope you subscribe (pull up a bench, lawn chair or crate),  and if you choose to comment, I will answer all questions and glow with happiness at compliments.

Happy 420 to all of you smokers and tokers, I hope your day is high and smokin'.

So here goes Alien Band Grow 2015! Fine Buds and Beautiful Music.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2015)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2015)

I love this time of year when TCBud comes home.  I will be watching.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello Rose and Duck!  Yep back for the long haul.  Still smoking a hit or two in the evening.  I like the Sensi Star from last year best.  Not to high not to long, does not make me pass out like some of the harder hitters. The Alien hits me like an afgan should, and the Flower Bomb from last year (see link below) hits so hard Mr TC rarely smokes it.

Glad to see you, look forward to showing you the garden this year.  I saw HamsterLewis logged in, a big hello to him too!

Will be posting some pics when more of the seeds popl.  Hope you all are having a sweet 420.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 21, 2015)

It's your hit
:48:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 21, 2015)

I have some seeds purchased from Choice Seeds (aka Attitude) and the majority of them that are germing are not coming up.  I am not happy here myself and am wondering if they do not come up if contacting the Choice would be in order.  I know all seeds do not germ, but five so far from twenty is not a good rate.  One breeder did sixteen of mine.  I am actually thinking of contacting breeder and the Choice.

I just read a thread about non viable seeds.  Normal time for my other grows have been about three to five days and they are up.  I do soak my seeds first. 

I hate being negitive this early in the year, but dang, that was a lot of money to be spending on seeds.  I sure hope more come up.


----------



## ston-loc (May 18, 2015)

Alright TC, pulled up my lawn chair :48:


----------



## lyfespan (May 18, 2015)

In for some alien. Green mojo


----------



## tcbud (May 19, 2015)

What's up here are five Alien OG out of twelve seeds and no Headband from six seeds. I have one High Priority (auto by mistake) one Andromina, one Privada, (these will not be staying here, I think) from the first batch. From the second batch we have six Purple Deisel (Also from Cali Connection) and Blue OG from I can't remember.  If it was not for the six free Purple Deisel and other freebies I would be more bummed than I am. Their are lots of variables to germing seeds, but dang six out of six not coming up and five of twelve is a real poopy germ ratio.

Today's line up is now...

6 Purple Deisel
5 Alien OG
2 Blue OG

Pics soon. 

We are starting to harden them off for placement outside soon in their new homes, 45 gallon Smart Pots.  Skipping the gallon containers this year, going from the four inch to 45 gallons is new for us. Starting this late also new for us. It's like I forgot how to count.


----------



## umbra (May 19, 2015)

I'm sorry you are having so much trouble with germination. Sometimes seeds go bad and you don't know until you try to pop them.


----------



## tcbud (May 20, 2015)

Glad to see you umbra. I guess that is how the cookie crumbles sometimes. Seeds are a gamble. I sure like the results better than clones so far. We are gonna miss the Headband 818, was looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2015)

Good morning TC, that sucks about the germination.. So sorry. mojo baby cakes.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (May 20, 2015)

I've never gotten to try any Alien gear, all the Alein grows I did see looked amazing... sorry to hear about your germ rate, .. hope you don't mind if I pull up a chair ...

Aloha Squid


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 21, 2015)

Hey TC  mojo for the beaners...   I luv the OD grows...  :48:


----------



## tcbud (May 23, 2015)

Today is the day, the girls go outside.  I thought it was about time I put in these pics of what they looked like about a week ago.  We will be transplanting from four inch containers this evening.  We have root showing on most plants.

1. * The Cage*, some of you have been here before, for others let me say we are within area and plant count regs for our county.  We are a Medical MJ grow. We use 45 gallon smart pots pretty much though I believe we have a plastic container in there somewhere.  This year we recycled our soil for a mix of 50/old 50/new 707.

2. * Purple Diesel*, as you can see a indica dom plant.

3.  Mostly *PD* flat the little one in the below plant.

4.  The runty *Alien OG*, never thought this plant would make it.  It may not make the cut this evening.

We have had lots of rain this last week.  Thunder storms in the evening are coming up next week too.

Have a great and safe Memorial Weekend all! 

View attachment IMG_2662.JPG


View attachment IMG_2667.JPG


View attachment IMG_2663.JPG


View attachment IMG_2668.JPG


----------



## Bongofury (May 23, 2015)

Awesome set up. Green mojo to your grow.


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2015)

And it begins.....


----------



## Grower13 (May 23, 2015)

green mojo   :48:


----------



## ston-loc (May 25, 2015)

Getting hardened off too TC. Green mojo! Hoping that runt alien pulls through. Last years runt wound up being the biggest producer over here :48:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 4, 2015)

Not so Weekly Update...

Here are some pictures of the day we planted May 23.

Included is the Microcheezie stuff switch to this year.  This is the good root growing stuff, makes the roots stronger and uptake nutes better.  We sprinkled it in the soil before transplant. The plants were about eight inches high the day of transplant.

Just catching up here. 

View attachment IMG_2669.JPG


View attachment IMG_2670.JPG


View attachment IMG_2679.jpg


View attachment IMG_2680.JPG


View attachment IMG_2682.JPG


----------



## tcbud (Jun 4, 2015)

*Todays Update*

1.  Lizards love the garden, this one is visiting an Purple Diesel.  They will be on the front line of the garden this year.

2.  This is an Alien OG, showing a little over nutrient problem, the leaves curling down dramatically.  We fed them Saturday and this showed up two days later.  The remedy we are trying is a flush when watering and no more nutes for a week.

3.  Blue OG

4.  The overview, you can see they have more than doubled in size in 12 days.

5.  The nutes and molasses mixture.  This brand we had as samples last year.  The Veg stuff is some pretty funky brown (got to be good) stuff.  Stinks is the least you can say.  The Molasses mix is also brown but more like thin molasses.

We have had some hot weather and some cloudy days.  Thunder storms still showing up in the late afternoon, sometimes rain, sometimes just thunder.  The leaves curling is kinda a bummer, guess we should have held off on the nutes for a couple weeks as the soil we used is pretty good on it's own.

I am thinking an inch or more mulch to hold the moisture as the days get hotter.  We are on a well and conserve water as a rule here.  A drip system will be put in too, that way we can water twice a day with a limited amount per watering.  It is getting bad here in California, the drought is pretty bad.  I have never, and I lived through the drought in the seventies, seen a winter like this last one.  There was a month we got rain and then it dried up.  I am crossing my fingers our well hold out till harvest.

Thanks for looking in ya all. 

View attachment IMG_2697.jpg


View attachment IMG_2702.jpg


View attachment IMG_2695.JPG


View attachment IMG_2686.JPG


View attachment IMG_2700.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice!!!! Yay, i am watching.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 4, 2015)

Let's grow grow grow TC! :aok:  Looking into some bottled organic nutes for the extras I got going in totes. The ground I amended planning for only those, now double plus a few going, base soil in the totes. Going to need to feed them the whole way through. 
Looking good in the yard. This water deal is no joke! Gotta cut back on other stuff to make up for the yards use.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 17, 2015)

*Update*

We are three days shy of having the girls in the ground one month. Half of their veg season is almost over.  The days have been consistently near or at the 100f mark.  The front row of the Purple Diesel are growing fastest and have the Xmas tree look.  The back row, the Alien Og are more short and bushy.  All but a few of the plants are sporting some huge shade leaves.  The Auto seems to have stopped putting on height, I look every day for signs of flowers.  It will be nice to partake in some fresh reefer mid season.

5.  The Blue Og, a sweet compact plant, very different than the other Blue Og.  The other is more of a Xmas tree shape.  And I am pretty darn sure I did not mess up and label it wrong.

3.  The form of the Alien is odd this year, here is one of four, three of them look similar.

2.  Tallest plant is the Purple Diesel at 41 inches.  We are running behind from last years heights, but not by much, with the Purples.

1.  The Cage, you can see the Purps are much taller than the Alien in the back.

4.  Also an Alien, with the tall Alien behind it.

I hope the numbers correspond with the pic I posted, I have moved them around to where I think they do.

Have a good day all, and thanks for stoping in to share the progress of this grow. 

View attachment IMG_2705.JPG


View attachment IMG_2708.jpg


View attachment IMG_2711.jpg


View attachment IMG_2712.jpg


View attachment IMG_2707.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2015)

looking good TC. You made me go transplant into my 20 gallon smart pot, i thought i had gone big...Holy cow, girl 45 gallons..


----------



## tcbud (Jul 2, 2015)

*Two Weeks Later....*

1. Left side of garden, row of Purple Diesel.

2. Right side of garden, to the right the Alien OG, in foreground Blue OG.

3. Little Alien, looks so odd, the branches growing up almost right next to the stalk until the last few days and they are coming out some.

4. Branch tips starting the alternating bud site look.

5.  A pretty big leaf.

I am amazed this year at how the plants look so different than each other when they are from the same seeds (three types this year).  Usually you can tell the plants who are from the same seeds, this year not so much.

The temps have been running in the high 100f, yesterday reaching 110f.  Overnight temps are from 60f to 70f.  Some of the plants wilt in the afternoons during this kind of heat.

Hope you all have a great Fourth of July to my American friends, and a great weekend to everyone else. 

View attachment IMG_2725.JPG


View attachment IMG_2724.JPG


View attachment IMG_2726.jpg


View attachment IMG_2727.jpg


View attachment IMG_2729.JPG


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh yeah! Looking great! Always fun stopping in to see what you and mr have cooking :48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 6, 2015)

tcbud said:


> *two weeks later....*
> 
> 1. Left side of garden, row of purple diesel.
> 
> ...




omg those look amazing


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow, you are cooking right along. You are right, big fan leaf. I have two seeds that in no way resemble each other as well, weird.  I guess this heat is making them express their true pheno traits?  I have no idea. keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 13, 2015)

*One week later Update*
(slow posting here)

Enjoyed some cooler weather here this last week.  Highs in the 80's and lots of rain with the thunder and lightning to go with it.  Lost four lower branches to the deluge.  We had some total cloud cover for a few of those days.  I think the girls have liked the cool down as much as us humans.

1. Most of the Cage, with the Purple Diesel up front.

2. Blue OG on the left, Alien OG on the right.

3. Largest and smallest plants in the garden, small High Priority, large Purple Diesel.  There are three Diesel that have been competing for largest.

4. The odd looking Alien OG.  The branches are growing right up next to the stalk, just lately have they shown themselves to be pushing out some.

5.  A taste from last season, this is what we want, two more months..... :farm:

Forgot to mention the plants have been trimmed up pretty good on the lower level.  This promotes upward growth according to Mr. TC.  I call it light "chicken legging".  I have one plant, the one that lost two lower branches that looks like a true "chicken leg". Will post that next time.

Thanks for looking in all and good to see you Dr.Rob and Rose. 

View attachment IMG_2800.JPG


View attachment IMG_2803.JPG


View attachment IMG_2804.jpg


View attachment IMG_2801.jpg


View attachment a1.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 13, 2015)

Looking good my friend! :48:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 19, 2015)

*They Just Grow*

Nothing new, just new growth.  Most are over six feet now, not all, most.  We are giving FF Open Sesame now, building bud sites.

1. Front of garden, Purple Diesel

2. West end, Purple D first two, Alien OG back corner.

3. Alien OG, shorter than this time last year.

4. Odd Alien OG. This one has some of the thickest branches I have ever seen here.

5. Putting on bud sites, Alien OG.

6. Bass Fishing, more fun than watching the garden grow.

Love the size they are getting.  Always wonder at this point what the weight from each plant will be.  Soon, maybe before the next update we will be netting them. 

View attachment IMG_2852.JPG


View attachment IMG_2853.jpg


View attachment IMG_2854.JPG


View attachment IMG_2851.jpg


View attachment IMG_2858.jpg


View attachment IMG_2808.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2015)

Those girls are big and beautiful TC.. Cute fish too.  The netting is for what? To keep them from falling over from the weight of the buds?  I guess I better figure what i am doing in that department.

Sure is nice to see your grows. It is summer if you are growing.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 19, 2015)

Looking great TC :48:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for stoping in Rose n Ston. 

Yep almost time to net these girls. That netting worked excellent lat year. Mr. TC  runs light rope across the top of the garden, above the plants. Then circles them n pulls the top tight like a draw string for the middle plants. The ones along the fencing he ties the net to the fence, then drawstrings the top too. Then as the plants continue to grow, we pull the tops through the netting to support them. We have tried staking and this works better. Spent a small fortune on stakes and now we don't use them much at all.

:cool2:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello Tc ur grow looks AMAZIN' as always.   Where u get the netting n what size.   I'm a bit like Rosebud. My first outdoor rodeo lol
Thank u so much I still remember ur blueberry pic of the month so beautiful n full of gorgeous colors


----------



## tcbud (Jul 25, 2015)

Doc, we get the netting at the hydro store. We got enough in one pack to do the plants for two years, I think. We have the cage to secure it to on the outside rows, and we run a line above the middle plants to hold the netting up. I will have a pic soon, I think netting is the game plan for today or tomorrow. Will post pics as soon as it is up.

You can see that pretty Bluberry Bud in the link below "Bud Pic 2009". Dang that was 6 seasons ago, heck of a good season I remember. Grew the best bud I/we ever grew that year and it was a Northern Lights that was my favorite.

Mojo at all you growers n tokers out there! The real show begins soon. I begin lookin for pistols in a week or so.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 25, 2015)

Im gonna have to try to find some of that netting and give it a shot. Same here have spent a small fortune on bamboo stakes. Green mojo! Enjoy the beautiful weekend


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2015)

*Netting UPDATE*

The Dog Days of Summer are upon us.  We are having temps that are some of the hottest of the summer, then back to the nicest days.  Today there is a good chance of thunder showers.  That means potential damage to the plants.  We gave been spending the morning putting up the nets on the girls to hopefully prevent damage from rain and heavy BUDS!

1. Before the netting

2. The Netting

3. Netted Alien OG

4. Overview

5. A doorway into heaven.  I love this time of year.  So big they provide shade on a hot day.

Looking for signs of pistols every day.  Nothing yet.  Will be spending time in the evenings threading those tops to get the best possible support.

Stone, that netting comes in different sizes (height, mesh), might work out with some stakes.  That was the biggest package they had (height and mesh). 

View attachment IMG_2887.JPG


View attachment IMG_2893.jpg


View attachment IMG_2889.jpg


View attachment IMG_2897.JPG


View attachment IMG_2899.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2015)

So TCBud, my mr rb wonders if the netting will work without the supporting sturctures at the top.  Can we just wrap each plant and then leave the top open??? OR what can we do?


----------



## kaotik (Jul 31, 2015)

lookin good TC.  you just let em go eh, not much training?
curious; what is that hanging on the front of the cage? 



ston-loc said:


> Im gonna have to try to find some of that netting and give it a shot. Same here have spent a small fortune on bamboo stakes. Green mojo! Enjoy the beautiful weekend


why i grow bamboo now too


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 1, 2015)

tcbud said:


> *Netting UPDATE*
> 
> The Dog Days of Summer are upon us.  We are having temps that are some of the hottest of the summer, then back to the nicest days.  Today there is a good chance of thunder showers.  That means potential damage to the plants.  We gave been spending the morning putting up the nets on the girls to hopefully prevent damage from rain and heavy BUDS!
> 
> ...



ot to just love the horti netting, worx for scrogging too


----------



## tcbud (Aug 1, 2015)

kaotik said:


> lookin good TC.  you just let em go eh, not much training?
> curious; what is that hanging on the front of the cage?
> 
> 
> why i grow bamboo now too



Front of the cage is some onion/shallot flowers Mr. TC is drying for seeds.  I have a friend that also planted bamboo for the purpose of staking his plants.

Only training is tucking the branches into the next square of the netting. Also tightening the netting as needed.  We just got done snugging up the bottom of the net in case we get hit with rain today.  In the past we have had lower limb damage due to heavy rain. Last storm set off a lot of fires.  Closest is about 16 miles away.  Was watching the smoke plume yesterday, seemed closer. Just paranoid I guess.

Happy August all, time for the flowers to show!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 1, 2015)

Bring on the bud porn!!!  :48:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 3, 2015)

One word....
Two words actually,
No three,
I see flowers!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 3, 2015)

Can't wait tosee these progress through flower. Amazing work . Big respect to you and mr tc!!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2015)

*Proof of Flowers*

1. It is smokin' at the back of the cage.

2. It is smokin' at the front of the cage.

3. Proof of flowers!  Most of the plants are putting on flowers now.  Such sweet little beginnings for such big buds. This is a Purple Diesel.

As you can see on the news and here the fires are still going.  Today has been particularly bad for smoke, it is hanging in like fog.  By the end of the month, I hope the fires will be out.  I can not imagine it being any sooner.  The wind is good to carry the smoke away, but not good fanning the fires.

Many grows are going up in smoke this year a little early.

I will post next when all the girls are flowered.  Smoke in peace people. 

View attachment IMG_2914.JPG


View attachment IMG_2920.JPG


View attachment IMG_2941.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2015)

I am jealous. You are ahead of me. Looking great as usual TC. Very nice.  Horrible about all the fires.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 10, 2015)

*Grasshopper Damage Update*

1. Chewed right off, this stalk was eaten by a grasshopper/locust.

2. This kola will never ripen, never have it's picture taken, never be trimmed, never dry, never cure, never see the inside of a pipe.  Alas poor kola, i would have known you well, cherished you, smoked you.

For years I have been writing about killing the hated Hopper, the fiend of the garden.  I have killed hundreds yet they still come back, back to the lush garden amid a dry dry yard.  When I kill them, they go to the lizard eating area, always the same area, always gone the next day, eaten by the faithful lizards.  This one will be hunted daily, but not by me, as the smoke keeps me inside and away from the girls.  It will be Mr. TC's solemn task to kill this killer of kola's, smite him and feed him to the Lizard hoard!

to be continued.... 

View attachment IMG_2951.JPG


View attachment IMG_2948.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2015)

Damn hopper! I would squish him with my bare hands and then feed him to the lizards. How dare they!!!!!


----------



## Kraven (Aug 11, 2015)

Crap TC that would really just make me mad. Poor cola!


This is the kind we have around here.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2015)

Is that a grass hopper Kraven or a cicada? (sp)


----------



## Kraven (Aug 11, 2015)

no just a little ol grass hopper. This is a cicada.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2015)

You have pretty bugs where you live Kraven. Our grasshoppers wear drab brown, to match the sagebrush maybe..  I had never seen a cicada.  That one looks a little surprised to be having its picture taken.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 11, 2015)

That looks like the ones we see mostly when they hatch every so many years.  I see them mostly wearing a green paint job instead of corvette orange.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 11, 2015)

Kill it with fire!


----------



## Kraven (Aug 14, 2015)

yea it one of those every five or six year bug hatching, seems i see these less and less and the green ones more these days.


----------



## Bios (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow, awesome grow! I really like the smart pot idea, i think ill do that next year. I'm currently using 46gal garbage cans, and i have the plants fall over already twice w/ high winds. Also I think i need to rig some of that netting, just need to figure out a way to keep it up. 

I was thinking of cementing 8 foot poles into 5 gal buckets, one per 46gal can, i have 6x. I'm a little worried about the bud weight.

Thanks for the great pics, and ideas!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2015)

OH MY GOSH!

I would not like to meet either of those hoppers in my garden. I have not gotten a pic of our variety here yet this year. We have two green types, one with red eyes and one just plain green with a humped back. The red eye comes in three to four inches, the other about three.

Smoke still here. Just got back from a visit to the Bay Area. Thought I would get away from the smoke, no luck there. It was blowing south and the Lake County fire smoked the place right up. Still as smokey as it was there, it pales to here.

Will get some pics up in the next day or so. All plants but one are showing flowers. Thanks for coming by all.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 17, 2015)

For reals!!! All that smoke hit us these last few days. Can only imagine how bad it is up your way. How's the heat? Leaving work today saw a sign said it was 108 a block from work in the foothills. Def getting fun in the garden. Full on flower time! :48:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2015)

*Weekend Update*

Out trimming, a bit of chickenleggin', today. First day I have felt comfortable outside in a few weeks. Got a lot of the small growth off the inside of the plants today.

1. A view from my stool in the garden.

2. Proof of trichs

3. Oddball Alien OG, looking chicken leggin' big time.

4. The Blue OG that refuses to flower.

5. The Blue OG up close.

6. View down the Alien Row.

7. Overall Garden 2015. 

View attachment IMG_2983.JPG


View attachment IMG_2984.JPG


View attachment IMG_2987.jpg


View attachment IMG_2988.jpg


View attachment IMG_2994.JPG


View attachment IMG_2992.jpg


View attachment IMG_2996.JPG


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh yeah! Looking great TC! :48:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2015)

*Non Update*

1.  The Enemy, who now is no more. Oh Happy Day! Three bit the dust yesterday.

2.  Purple Diesel

3.  Alien OG

4.  Purple Diesel already turning color on the pistols.

5.  Purple Diesel

6.  She who will not flower, Blue OG. 

View attachment IMG_3188.jpg


View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 0001.jpg


View attachment 00001.jpg


View attachment 000001.jpg


View attachment 0000001.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow Tc looking good! I'd love a field of ladies that size !!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 25, 2015)

Fun part now! Looking good TC :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2015)

I am watching TC. Thanks for the update. Greenest of mojo to you my friend.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 30, 2015)

*Sundays Update*

Thank you Rose, always need the Mojo's. And thanks for coming by everyone.

This week the girls experienced some rain and high winds.  No damage. The ash has been washed off and they look pretty in the evening light, so I took some pics.  Seems like they just are standing still, not getting any bigger (the buds I mean, the plants are big enough).  The little Blue OG has finally graced us with flowers, only three weeks late.  I am happy now with all of them.

1.  A look from outside the garden through the chicken wire. Purple Diesel.

2.  The Tallest Purple Diesel, looking up from the ladder. I wont go more than two steps up, as falling is no longer an option in my life.

3.  Also the Purple Diesel, along the front of the garden. Front meaning south side.

4.  Alien OG

5.  The has been budding awhile Blue OG.  What a difference.

6.  The just budding Blue OG.

Seems summer is over with the changing weather.  It was a windows open day today, still windy and never got into the 90's f.  I love this time of year, second only to the spring. Or the winter, I really like winter too.  Summer is pretty nice too, as we are mid grow by then.  Heck, I love every day, every season, but maybe spring and fall best.

Hope you all have a great week and have some nice plans for Labor Day weekend coming up.  And I hear a football game as I type, must be fall.

Smoke in Peace everyone. 

View attachment IMG_3054.JPG


View attachment IMG_3058.jpg


View attachment IMG_3077.jpg


View attachment IMG_3091.jpg


View attachment IMG_3102.jpg


View attachment IMG_3101.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2015)

Sweet plants tc


----------



## Johnny5968 (Aug 31, 2015)

Your going to need a chainsaw! Excellent plants.... much MOJO to you!


----------



## stonegroove (Aug 31, 2015)

Looking just amazing.  Bushy green mojo to you.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 2, 2015)

Well on their way TC! Sticky and stinky are probably starting eh? Greenest of mojo for the final stretch :48:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 5, 2015)

*Labor Day Weekend Update*

1.  Overnight temps dropped to the high 30's f Last night! This little girl did not like the cold at all, she was drooping still at noon (tho recovered quite a bit, I was NOT going out to take her droopy pic when it was as cold out there as it was).

2, 3, 4.  A View from a ladder starting on the west side and going across the garden.

5. The Blue OG that tolerated the cold better than the other one. Weird little flowers.

. Alien OG, taller than last year but we will see if they produce as well.  Last year Alien was a pound a plant.

6. My new toy. Which I will blame for getting the pics out of order.

Thanks for stopping in all.  Hope each and every one of you has a great weekend.  For you outdoor GROWERS......We are in the last five/six weeks!  HOOOOORAAAAA!  Now we stay home alot, poor on the Trich nutes and wait for some sweet amber.  And even if you live in California, you pray the rain holds off.

Headed over to my other outdoor growers journals now......looking forward to seeing Ston-loc's Purps. 

View attachment IMG_3110.jpg


View attachment IMG_3116.JPG


View attachment IMG_3118.JPG


View attachment IMG_3117.JPG


View attachment IMG_3143.JPG


View attachment IMG_3154.JPG


View attachment IMG_3138.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you Duck.

*Todays Update.*

We had RAIN, a full day of a steady slow rain.  I think some of it may have done more than wetting the dust.  Was so nice to hear it, go out in it, watch the dust get washed from the forest and the fires drenched.  I must say the girls look better for it.  We will be watching for bud rot, though with the breeze today they all look dry from the outside.  More hot weather is heading toward us this next week, so we will be watching very closely for bud rot.

1.  From the ladder, Purple Diesel.

2.  From the ladder, Blue OG. Note the 5th pic, compared to this one, suposedly the same strain.

3.  More Purple D from the ladder.

4.  High Priority, a cricket seen with cricket leaf damage.

5.  Blue OG, the same one as 2.  This little plant is not near as far along as it's brother.

6.  Blue OG the one as above. I really like the aroma on this one. My fave so far.

7.  Alien OG

8.  Also Alien OG.  One of these looks farther behind than the rest of the Alien.

The trichs are packing on and the buds are firming up.  Three weeks and a couple days we will be taking our first plant.

For all you outdoor growers, a prayer:

May all your girls still be girls,
May all your buds be firm,
May all your trichs turn amber quickly,
May your fingers be strong to trim for hours.
May your patience be enough to wait till the end.
Lastly may the rain hold off for another three weeks.

Smoke in Peace 

View attachment ab1.jpg


View attachment ab2.jpg


View attachment ab3.jpg


View attachment ab4.jpg


View attachment ab5.jpg


View attachment ab6.jpg


View attachment ab7.jpg


View attachment ab8.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh my gosh what beautiful shots. Just amazing. Really really pretty.  Looking good.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 17, 2015)

Looking great TC! Love your prayer too :48:


----------



## kaotik (Sep 18, 2015)

ok, i'll add a little chicken scratch so you know i was here this time  
looking great TC

i definitely need the last line of that prayer.. had an odd heatwavey/droughty summer.. soon as september hit; it's been all cloud and rain.. sucks  
got a long way to go on some of mine yet. always wish i was more southern about now  

never knew crickets did damage though :doh:  another pest to be watchful for, yay


----------



## Kraven (Sep 18, 2015)

Hiya's TC, I pop in all the time to look, I guess it would be cool to say hi every once in a bit. Hate you got rain, hope all is well with the grow, girls are really looking good.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2015)

More Buds for my buds.

Thanks for saying hey ya all.  It is nice to know others are in the same boat.  Overnite temps starting to fall.  The color will be changing out there soon.  Heres cheers to the purps.

1. Purple D.
2. Purple D.
3. Blue OG
4. Purple D in the sweet setting sun. 3 points.
5. Alien OG
6. Purple D.
7. Blue OG, the little late bloomer oddity in number 1 position, middle row. Or otherwise known as just number one.

They all look very similar except number one.  All seeds by the same outfit,* Cali Connection*.  Anyone know one of their people, let them know I got a journal if they wanna look. 

View attachment IMG_3193.jpg


View attachment IMG_3181.JPG


View attachment IMG_3187.jpg


View attachment IMG_3192.JPG


View attachment IMG_3203.jpg


View attachment IMG_3196.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2015)

kaotik said:


> never knew crickets did damage though :doh:  another pest to be watchful for, yay



Was showing the pic cause I dont think they eat much myself.  Mr. TC on the other hand has it in for any buss out there.  Bigger the better.

Nice to see that chicken scratch.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 25, 2015)

*Looking at Trichs*

The Alien seems to be clouding up fastest.  Though a couple of the Purple D have a few amber on the outer/longer bud leaf.

1. Blue OG, last to flower.

2. Purple D

3. Blue OG, the one that looks like the Purple D.

4. Purple D

5. Purple D

6. Alien OG

7-9. Alien OG that has started to purple from the colder nights.

Mr. TC has killed his first worm/larva going into a bud. Only had that kind of pest once before here.  Glad he has his eyes peeled for all enemy's of the garden.  Not leaving the Ranch much in the next few weeks.  We have a couple plants that have gone totally cloudy as per our clippings.  We have a couple plants that have some amber on the outer bud leaf but also have some clear left on them.  Since we are outdoor here, and are on a strict timeline, we will begin taking them in the next few weeks.  I would like to take them to October 15, but that may not happen.  Weather will be the deciding factor.  I don't mind a little rain, showers lets say. But, three days of rain or heavy morning fog will be a big factor in the decision to harvest.  When growing outdoors you just cant wait till amber everywhere.  Here the grow season is short and cloudy with some amber is great for us.

Good job this year all you outdoor growers, it is almost time to partake in the fruit of our labor. Mr TC had some grasshopper damaged bud that he tried and liked it so far.  Ah to taste fresh bud, such is our reward. 

View attachment IMG_3213.JPG


View attachment IMG_3218.jpg


View attachment IMG_3219.jpg


View attachment IMG_3221.jpg


View attachment IMG_3223.jpg


View attachment IMG_3225.JPG


View attachment IMG_3231.JPG


View attachment IMG_3232.jpg


View attachment IMG_3234.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 25, 2015)

Looking beautiful TC!!! This has been a great year for a lot of us! :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2015)

YUM!  I found one worm and one green seed in one i harvested today. I had never had a worm before either.. wonder how many more there are. Mine was very small.

Your plants are looking beautiful.  All of the local crops are way early. Harvesting grapes for quite a while now... so i guess our pot should be early too.

Love your garden tc, and you too.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2015)

It has been a great season this year. I have totally enjoyed growing with you all. Seems with the journals here it is almost like we are all neighbors.

My girls are all in the fade, but heck, they still look yummy. We are later here than usual Rose. Flowering was about a week off on most of the plants and a couple were two weeks behind our normal here. Gonna start them earlier next year.  We may run the Alien OG again too. Though one of the late plants is an Alien.

As of now, October 10 is gonna be our first plant down date.


----------



## Bios (Sep 27, 2015)

spectacular! guru grower!


----------



## Kraven (Sep 27, 2015)

Looking good TC, hoping the weather will hold till 10/15, be nice to take them at their peak. Everything looks epic, what an excellent OD this year for you so far.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2015)

Refined that date, gonna start October 10. I have Amber showing on some outer leaf on a couple that are all cloudy, ten days should take them over the moon.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2015)

Chased the super blood moon last night. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice shot TC! Feel free to come down and help while you're waiting on yours  

Haven't had any help yet this year and it's getting irritating. Luckily they are all pretty staggered. I think my latest running few will be on the same timeline as yours. Mojo for the home stretch :48:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> Nice shot TC! Feel free to come down and help while you're waiting on yours
> 
> Haven't had any help yet this year and it's getting irritating. Luckily they are all pretty staggered. I think my latest running few will be on the same timeline as yours. Mojo for the home stretch :48:


It is a Hennie Penny world out there when it comes to trimming. It is funny to because if I have help, she always walks away with a lot of bud. I give a lot away too. I think Mr. TC perfers we do it alone. Till I was sick last year we only had family help and glad to have it.

I freakin *I freaking love growing
yum growing *love growing!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2015)

True that! How easy some of these have trimmed, its better i didn't have help. They've been staggered finish though. These last ones will all be around the same time I'm thinking. Its fun to have a get together day and smoke all day. But yeah, I give out enough already. Hooking up helpers adds up haha.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 30, 2015)

Buddage

1-2  Blue OG, this is the plant that flowered so late.  It is packing on the weight now.

3-4  High Priority, that the seed pack said was an AUTO!

5-8  Alien OG

9-12 Purple Diesel

Last light of the day on the plants. We had clouds today, the weather is definitely changing. Still searching for more Amber.  These girls got a late start into flower is all the excuse I can find. 

View attachment IMG_3236.jpg


View attachment IMG_3271.jpg


View attachment IMG_3051.JPG


View attachment IMG_3293.JPG


View attachment IMG_3239.jpg


View attachment IMG_3242.jpg


View attachment IMG_3247.jpg


View attachment IMG_3248.jpg


View attachment IMG_3286.JPG


View attachment IMG_3259.jpg


View attachment IMG_3297.JPG


View attachment IMG_3265.JPG


----------



## tcbud (Sep 30, 2015)

I guess that lake picture got in there by mistake.  That was a nice day with clouds too.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 30, 2015)

Looking awesome TC. We got rain today! Was really happy I got the canopy over them while it rained all day being at work. Looks like theyre getting closer for you


----------



## tcbud (Oct 1, 2015)

*More Buddage*

Mr. TC took these while I was gone today.  He gets up on the ladder and takes the very top on most of these.

Assorted buds.

Now that I look, looks like one and five are the same pic. Ah well, enjoy. 

View attachment trichs.jpg


View attachment Trichs 2.jpg


View attachment trichs 3.jpg


View attachment trichs 4.jpg


View attachment trichs 5.jpg


View attachment trichs 6.jpg


View attachment trichs 7.jpg


View attachment trichs 8.jpg


View attachment trichs 9.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Oct 2, 2015)

..very nice
..very envious  

i got weeks yet, and the weather just aint holding.. not shaping up to well here (thankgod i do an early manual run )


----------



## tcbud (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks kaotic, outdoor is a crapshoot. I never get as much amber as I would like.

We had light rain yesterday, in the morning. Did not cover the girls. It cleared off with a easy breeze to dry the buds. The next forecast rain is in a week. They are pretty much all mostly cloudy now. I have seen very few outer leaf with Amber. Next week they turn eight weeks, all but two. The plan so far is to take one next weekend while help is visiting.

More pics as they turn with the temps.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2015)

TC, that moon is a great beautiful shot WOW~~~ just beautiful. 

Your plants look awesome too. Mr tc did a good job.  I have taken 3 plants..sativa types.

Waiting on amber too. we will put up the tarp as it is going to rain in the night.  Hang in there baby, you got this.


----------



## RubyRed (Oct 2, 2015)

DaYam I wish I was your neighbor.  I bet it smells Wonderful there


----------



## tcbud (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you Rose, that moon was in full eclipse when we first saw it, very strange.

More Buddage.

1.  A nice bud and a not nice worm.  Mr TC, ever vigilant, has found four or five of these in the last few days.

2-3 The late Blue OG.  She is so beautiful.

4. Alien OG

5-6 Purple Diesel 

View attachment IMG_3319.jpg


View attachment IMG_3354.jpg


View attachment IMG_3344.jpg


View attachment IMG_3377.jpg


View attachment IMG_3334.jpg


View attachment IMG_3361.JPG


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 2, 2015)

very nice

:48:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 4, 2015)

*Weekend Update*

I hope you all are enjoying the show as much as I am. I love this time of year, the buds are plump and the trichs are turning.

Not gonna number them. I will say there is a couple deer that are hanging out around here as it is deer season and they must feel safe.  We are seeing them most days.

The girls are most all cloudy now, with the outer leaf turning amber on some.  As you can see we took our first sample bud. Rose, I thank you for the idea. It is for the trimmer that is coming up next weekend.  The aroma is heavenly.

My favorite pic is number 8, I love it when the cool temps turn the leaf.  Am only seeing that on two of them, the Alien OG. 

View attachment 0 visiter.jpg


View attachment 00.jpg


View attachment 0001.jpg


View attachment 0002.jpg


View attachment 0004.jpg


View attachment 0006.jpg


View attachment 0007.jpg


View attachment 0008.jpg


View attachment 0009.jpg


View attachment 00010.jpg


View attachment IMG_3396.JPG


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 4, 2015)

Looking awesome as always TC! It's that fun time of year for us od growers :48:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 9, 2015)

Harvest Begins!

After long consideration, we began today. I still cant stop smiling.  We will finish this Purple Deisel we started today.  We only worked about 6 hours.

1. Purple Desel, top kola.

2. Purple Deisel.

3. Vistor in the garden who was not apreciated.

4. Odd looking flower, does not look like any other plant in garden, should be a Purple D.

Happy to have started.  Will finish that plant tomorrow, then skip Sunday and maybe Monday.  Will be at it again soon. 

View attachment IMG_3397.JPG


View attachment IMG_3401.JPG


View attachment 0w0rm.jpg


View attachment 0different.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Oct 9, 2015)

NICE ! finish TC, love the OD harvests, makes mine look like child's play


----------



## tcbud (Oct 9, 2015)

Ima jumpin for joy just like a kid. Thanks for stopin in Kraven. Got more bud pics comin up too. Getting cooler and cooler here overnite, should get some nice purple before it is over.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 9, 2015)

Awesome TC! Damn caterpillars! Having them popping up all over too.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks Stone. Got to hate caterpillars doing their do on the buds. I see you are moving right along with harvest over your way. 

One Purple Deisel is now down.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 12, 2015)

Fabulous...I'm Speechless....:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2015)

I hate those things TC. I found my first one while looking thru a loupe! Scared me to death.I screamed like a girl. They like only certain plants. They took a third of my Nordle.. damn things. Now I just squish them with my bare hands.

There has to be a natural predator... birds.. I am going to find out before next year. 

TC, your pictures are stunning as usual. Your buds are breathtaking. You guys do know how to rock a grow. How many plants? I am so glad you are smiling.  
We should make a list of the plants the worms don't like.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks Rose, and mrcane.

I haven't seen if those nasty catapillers have eaten any buds yet. Mr TC has killed those kind and smaller ones. I hate cutting into a bud and finding mush. He is keeping a good eye out on them, I'm pretty sure I won't get any surprises. Funny about screaming like a girl. I scream like a girl when spiders startle me. The other day I moved a box while vacuuming and found a huge spider. Yup I screamed. Not your Saturday afternoon at the horror movie scream, half that maybe. Husband knew I found a spider.

Guess tomorrow we start up again.


----------



## RubyRed (Oct 15, 2015)

those look better then some indoor .  Cant blame the Piller for wanting a taste eh?


----------



## tcbud (Oct 15, 2015)

Trim Update

We have one done, two half done, and feel well done.

1-2  Blue OG

3. Oddball Purple Diesel.

4. Alien OG, Purpling from the cold I guess.  It has not been that cold at night.

5. Blue OG.

Temps in the 90f these last few days.  Overnight temps in the mid to low 50f.  The plants are beginning to foxtail.  I am not positive but it may be due to the high temps.  We have some cooling coming our way, thank goodness.  It is just to far into fall to be this warm/HOT.

over and out for a few days. 

View attachment IMG_3436.jpg


View attachment IMG_3467.jpg


View attachment IMG_3453.jpg


View attachment IMG_3469.jpg


View attachment IMG_3451.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Oct 15, 2015)

tcbud said:


> Trim Update
> 
> We have one done, two half done, and feel well done.



lol
yeah.. i love _growing_ OD plants..  
can't believe i used to enjoy trimming :confused2:

just beautiful buds TC 
hang in there


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful TC! We're getting to the haggard end here. Yellowing, caterpillars, rot, minimal PM this year surprisingly its the biggest pain usually. Hoping to have them all down after the weekend. Still have a lot to bring down up your way? Starting to reap the benefits of the seasons fresh dried bounty. Mojo through the finish my friend. Great job as always :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes mam, those are beauties. Really extra pretty I think. 

Harvest is a joyful pain. All consuming for me and all of us I guess. Hang in my hero.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks so much. This is looking to be our heaviest harvest yet. Taking the lunch break right now. Waiting on the buds to march up the stairs to me. Too bad they won't trim themselves.  The above third pic looks like it will be close to trim free. That is an odd plant. I am also so pleased with the Blue OG, pics 1 n 2. I was complaning how slow she was to flower, now she looks the stickiest in the cage. Another oddity, the Purple Deisel is not purple, and does not smell like any deisel I have ever grown. The one we are working on today has shown the first little bit of purple. Nothing as purple as other Purps I have grown.

Back to the grind. It just made it up the stairs.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2015)

Be strong. Do you think agonizing is too strong a word for an outdoor grow harvest? Hope you have some good music and food that magically appears for you TC. Hugs.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 18, 2015)

Tacos, TV dinners, and a little Take Out Rose, is how food appears. Agonizing is a pretty strong word. But....then I think of "wonder how long till I have to use an ice pack on my elbow?" Not happening yet, so eight hour shifts with lunch and two 15 minute breaks is the schedule around here for a couple days. But 4:20 we are sitting on the porch partaking of the harvest, and the day fades.

We have some trim trays that you can rest your wrists on as you trim. Makes all the difference. Also, sitting in recliners helps, lol. No I can't say agonizing at all from my chair. At about hour seven tomorrow, might say agonizing, lol. Pretty buzzed right now. Dang I love California.

You got to be celebrating bout now, saw those last bud trimmed and hung over at your grow. Congrats on that Rose and Mr. RB.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok, recliners??? OH I see. I am on a patio chair outside... lOL... I see I need to change it up a bit. 
I like your schedule.  You are a hard boss, two breaks, but at least you quit at 4:20.  I have the trimmer so my hands don't get too tired except colas. It is my neck.. lol old people trimming.

It made me happy your were buzzed. Congrats to you two too. Thank you.  Just rolled up this page and this is the prettiest grow journal. What extraordinary plants you had.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 19, 2015)

A TRIMMER?

You don't mean a person do you Rose?


----------



## kaotik (Oct 20, 2015)

lol every OD season i always think bout them trimmers too  
i get er dun though.. but a recliner, now that'd sure be nice  the old lawn chair gets old quick  

ya'll ever get a pot-headache from trimming so much? hate that. *dunno if its the crank of the neck or the smell of the buds. always a good one though.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2015)

I think it is the dust that bothers me, but i might be in denial.  
This trimmer TC, sorry I thought you knew about it.. Oh no. You need to know about it. I am sorry.  Please forgive me for not telling you about this.[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009O3JIKM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00[/ame]


----------



## tcbud (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't keep up here all the time Rose. That thing actually put out nicely trimmed buds? I had a nephew that had a very expensive one and he sold it because he was not satisfied. Could you maybe show me a few buds that have gone through that process? Thanks for the link. Looked like a one stop shop for your family harvest. LoL


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2015)

View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Oct 21, 2015)

Awesome! I might have to break down and make my first purchase at Amazon. Yep, another memorable moment. That would speed things up here a lot. Thank you so much.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2015)

It is a life saver. I love it. I am an amazon prime member and you never have to leave the house. lol  They deliver our huge bags of dog food now and cheaper than at petco.  I love amazon.  I have used the trimmer for 2 years now and it holds up.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 22, 2015)

Rose, I'm thinking hard about prime.   I would need to build a large box for the delivery service to put packages in and locked.  I am on a main street of town.   I'd hate to have to get country crazy on someone stealing off my door step.   
I'd would be sweet to just place orders a few days earlier and let the stuff come to me.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2015)

That box sounds like a good idea. I wonder how other folks handle that when they are on a main drag.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 22, 2015)

I've seen businesses that didn't have an employee always present use like a truck box or similar.  Has a note to please lock when done.  Seems to do well.  As long as Billy brown the ups man snaps the lock!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 22, 2015)

Some Pics.

Last pic is a patch of bud rot, or dead plant matter. I did not view it before it was tossed. That is the High Priority plant.

Time to 4:20 

View attachment IMG_3478.JPG


View attachment IMG_3492.JPG


View attachment IMG_3481.JPG


View attachment IMG_3501.JPG


View attachment IMG_3502.JPG


View attachment IMG_3511.jpg


View attachment IMG_3516.jpg


View attachment IMG_3505.JPG


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 22, 2015)

Looks great TC!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2015)

1. Alien OG, the green pheno.

2-3. High Priority

4-7. The Blue OG

Almost dark. Long day. 

View attachment IMG_3521.JPG


View attachment IMG_3522.JPG


View attachment IMG_3527.JPG


View attachment IMG_3542.jpg


View attachment IMG_3544.JPG


View attachment IMG_3554.jpg


View attachment IMG_3556.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2015)

Those nugs are so beautifully trimmed and the plants are gorgeous. I tell you it makes me kinda sick to see those and know they have to be harvested.. You really rocked another grow. I am so glad you are here and healthy and growing the dank TC. you have come a long way baby health wise. and we need you here on MP so thank you. Much love my sister grower.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 27, 2015)

Happy to be here Rose. Thank you for the compliments.  Have more pic to show. I love growing and learned much of what I know here at MP.  Run this journal mainly for start up growers, to help them see what they can do. Always want to hear the questions anyone has. Makes it interesting to listen to those who look in here. Seeing all of your posts everyone makes it worth the time.

This is weighing up to be our personal best so far. And it is raining, so nice. What is left out there is under the tarp, no worries. I love Alien OG.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice plants/buds tcbud..........


----------



## tcbud (Nov 6, 2015)

Done at 2:20 today.

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2015)

:dancing::dancing::clap::clap::cool2::aok::headbang::yay::yay::smoke1::banana::lama::lama::lama:

Congratulations! How exhausted are you? I haven't recovered yet. I hope it went well and not much damage from anything.. Don't leave us TC this winter... I like having you around.  Rest my friend, you deserve it.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 7, 2015)

Rose, we kinda took 4 days off Halloween weekend. We had a blast in Reno. So rested, then pushed on hard and finished. Hope I don't eat another TV dinner till next year. Will really post some last pics later.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 7, 2015)

Last of the Outdoor Pics.

These are all The Alien OG. The ones that looked to me to be similar to last years Alien. The two tops are from the two plants.

The fourth pic is one of my favorites for the year. That was the top on the first pic.  The cold really purpled those two plants. I will be growing Alien again, if we have a grow at all. 

View attachment IMG_3550.jpg


View attachment IMG_3547.jpg


View attachment IMG_3552.jpg


View attachment IMG_3570.JPG


View attachment IMG_3578.JPG


View attachment IMG_3571.JPG


----------



## tcbud (Nov 7, 2015)

Last of the harvest pics.

1-3. The Blue OG, the classic xmas tree shaped plant.  This plant so far is my favorite for its high. Very like the Sensi Star from last year.  The Aroma is amazing. It will be my go to smoke for the year.

4-7. The odd Alien OG, of the four we grew, we had three phenos.  I am not very happy with that but, happy they all showed their OG colors and put out rock hard buds.

What I have tried of these plants it is your couch lock variety, the Alien.  I don't know if I was just tired, but the last few times I have smoked it..... the couch called to me and I was asleep before bed time.  You can really see the difference in the buds here from those above in the last post.  Both came from the same seed manufacturer but not the same bag of seeds.  Three types of Alien OG from two bags of seeds.

The First plant in these pics is a Blue OG and I had two of those seeds from the same bag, both very different.  The other one, not pictured was the more typical OG rock hard buds.

I understand the differences in Pheno's, but sure seems to me that if you are gonna sell seeds, they should be stable pheno's. I know I made a mistake in labeling a couple seeds in the first popped, but the Blue OG were not in that group. NOTE to self, jiffy pots and do it alone.

Glad you all came along for the ride with us this year.  We are putting the garden to bed as soon as the popcorn pickers are out of there.  We hope you enjoyed our endeavor here at the ranch.  It is up to mother nature if we put on a show next year.  Hopefully the rain will do its part and give our area a well deserved drink and the snow falls heavily.

Happy Trails to all of you, until we meet again. 

View attachment IMG_3587.JPG


View attachment IMG_3590.JPG


View attachment IMG_3595.JPG


View attachment IMG_3582.JPG


View attachment IMG_3600.JPG


View attachment IMG_3603.JPG


View attachment IMG_3607.JPG


----------



## Kraven (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice finish, you killed it TC. I'll let you come trim my buds, I hate trimming and you do such a beautiful job!


----------



## tcbud (Nov 7, 2015)

Right now Kraven, I would not trim another bud if you paid me cash or bud. Just vacuumed and a few more buds off the screens and we are truly finito!


:farm::bolt:

Turn back a page for the last bud pics.


----------



## kaotik (Nov 8, 2015)

beautiful TC. that alien is stunning 
congrats on another successful season


.."if we have a grow at all" ?!? ..what kinda talk is that :angrywife:

i can't imagine you missing the season.. i can't imagine harvesting full top colas that aren't rotten by now either.. must be nice


----------



## tcbud (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you kaotic. The drought may be bad enough to suspend our grow next summer. We got to the point we were doing laundry in town, paper plates and fewer showers. Was happy happy we had enough for the garden. The new neighbors who came in this season for the first time, had a freaking water truck deliver water. Guess they won't be building a home, just growing. I really don't want to put in a water tank.

We lost the least amounts to any kind of damage this year. I don't think we had any true bud rot. Grasshoppers shearing off tops was our worst loss.

Feels dang fine to not be trimming and even better seeing the rain come down here. Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2015)

I will smoke to that.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow, Inspiring Tc ....thanks....


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 8, 2015)

I too will smoke to that TC! Cheers my friends :48:


----------



## kaotik (Nov 8, 2015)

what about getting a jump on it with some sort of rain water catching system for the winter?
probably a pipe dream, like my automated light dep greenhouse


----------



## tcbud (Nov 8, 2015)

Pipe dream.....hmmmmm.....pipes full, I'll smoke to that Rose.

Thank you Mrcane. It was a pleasure.

Pass to ston....


----------



## tcbud (Nov 8, 2015)

Kaotic, what does the "dep" stand for?


----------



## kaotik (Nov 8, 2015)

sorry, light deprivation.. for force flowering stuff


----------



## tcbud (Nov 9, 2015)

Okay then kaotic. 

:farm::aok:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 25, 2015)

Sweet buds, tc


----------



## tcbud (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you kind pcduck.

The smoke is smooth.

Happy Holidaze You All!

I will be starting again in a few short months if the rain cooperates. It is raining today and hopefully tomorrow.

This journal is finished. Thank you all for reading, gazing and commenting. Look for Aliens in early spring.....never can tell.


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 2, 2015)

:48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 3, 2016)

tcbud said:


> Doc, we get the netting at the hydro store. We got enough in one pack to do the plants for two years, I think. We have the cage to secure it to on the outside rows, and we run a line above the middle plants to hold the netting up. I will have a pic soon, I think netting is the game plan for today or tomorrow. Will post pics as soon as it is up.
> 
> You can see that pretty Bluberry Bud in the link below "Bud Pic 2009". Dang that was 6 seasons ago, heck of a good season I remember. Grew the best bud I/we ever grew that year and it was a Northern Lights that was my favorite.
> 
> Mojo at all you growers n tokers out there! The real show begins soon. I begin lookin for pistols in a week or so.




Just had a chance to catch up.  What a harvest.  The entirw k ourney to grt the type of flowers high grade seedless.  Lovely pictures.   Some dank for sure.   They hate to see us winning!:vap_bong__emoticon::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------

